# KEN - KUTh Energy



## purple (10 August 2007)

Another IPO on geothermal energy. seems like this sector is beginning to crank up a gear. The geothermals had a marvellous run (unfortunately I wasn't on it) in the 1st half of this year.

From the prospectus :

INVESTMENT HIGHLIGHTS
• KUTh Energy has secured one of Australia’s largest geothermal energy Tenements, in Tasmania. The Tenement has
a number of prospective geothermal targets and the Company is primarily seeking geothermal systems capable of
supporting base load electricity generation.
• Eastern Tasmania is readily accessible and has existing transmission infrastructure, potentially minimising grid
connection costs. The Basslink interconnector can provide access to the mainland energy markets.
• KUTh Energy has also been named as the preferred tenderer for two strategically located geothermal exploration
permits in Queensland. It is also actively seeking new opportunities in Australia and later, overseas.
• The Board and management of KUTh Energy has a breadth of experience in exploration, energy utilities, company
management and the finance industry. In particular, it has a strong geophysical skills base which is essential in the
early recognition of geothermal targets.
• There is strengthening community and bipartisan support for the development of geothermal energy as
providing virtually emission free, base load electricity generation. KUTh Energy will seek to leverage Shareholder
funds through existing government grant schemes designed to fast track the sector’s development.


----------



## purple (10 August 2007)

after reading through the Prospectus, I'm not so interested. this project is in Tasmania. 

seems like most of the other geothermals are concentrating into the S.Australian region, like Pilbara is to Iron Ore. my opinion is that Tasmania is a wee bit too far and detached from all the action.


----------



## adambosso (23 September 2007)

hi people,

Does anyone have any idea when Kuth energy is going to float?
on the asx webpage it says the offer closed on the 4th of september... and still there isnt a date to float.
anyone have any ideas?

thanks


----------



## Trader Paul (25 September 2007)

Hi folks,

KEN ... lists today and looking ahead into October, several time
cycles come into play, especially around 08-16102007:

   08-09102007 ... looking for a positive move here, which will
                         likely continue, until about 12102007 ... 
                        (we would normally expect this to be a BIG move, 
                         but from 28092007-18012008, there is an 
                         underlying negative aspect for KEN, so while
                         there may be positive news, the market may
                         be relatively subdued, until after mid-January 2008.

       16102007 ... minor and positive cycle (intraday only)

       25102007 ... negative cycle starts here ... 

       08112007 ... minor and positive cycle

       22112007 ... minor news expected here

       23112007 ... minor and positive cycle (finance-related???)

  07-10122007 ... positive spotlight on KEN ... 

       11122007 ... positive news epected here

       19122007 ... 2 cycles here ... KEN trading flat ???

       31122007 ... minor news expected. 

       07012008 ... minor cycle 

  11-14012008 ... positive cycle (finances???)

       18012008 ... positive news expected here

  05-06022008 ... 2 positive cycles in play

      08022008 ... more positive news expected, 
                        same price as 18012008 ???

  27022008-03032008 ... 3 significant and positive cycles
                                  come into play ... looks BIG ... !~!

More later.

happy days

   paul



=====


----------



## ta2693 (21 November 2007)

11m market cap at 27c
director buy large at 28c recently.
the announcement is out, government will provide another  $5 million for KUTh on a dollar-for-dollar basis for geothermal mapping and data acquisition.
I think it is a good buy candidate.


----------



## adambosso (2 March 2008)

hi pplz,
anyone have any ideas why kuth is basically getting no volume for the past few weeks... bad news?

thanks


----------



## Smurf1976 (3 March 2008)

purple said:


> after reading through the Prospectus, I'm not so interested. this project is in Tasmania.
> 
> seems like most of the other geothermals are concentrating into the S.Australian region, like Pilbara is to Iron Ore. my opinion is that Tasmania is a wee bit too far and detached from all the action.



That's like saying Melbourne isn't a good place for an office because the biggest buildings are in Sydney. Or that you wouldn't supply oil to the US because it's too far from the Middle East.

Anywhere in Tasmania is closer to Sydney, Melbourne, Brisbane and even Adelaide as far as power generation is concerned than the parts of SA being targeted by others. Worst case in Tas is 100km or so from the bulk transmission system and once you're there you're everywhere from Port Lincoln (SA) to north Queensland. Outback SA is absolutely far more remote in every way. 

Location in Tas only becomes an issue if they get to a scale larger than a few hundred MW - not something that any of the geothermals are proposing at this stage. Even then, there's always the Hydro's old strategy of selling the power to local industry - I know of one industry alone that could easily take the entire output of a new medium sized power station. 

Only reason they're not taking it now is the reality that Tas has been short on energy since the Franklin was canned almost 25 years ago and investors in industry went interstate or overseas as a result. There was an attempt to revive one of the larger projects in the 1990's but again it fell flat on its face due to lack of power. That certainly isn't the only one, there was a pretty big list of "power wanted" at one stage, very little of which has been supplied thus far. Tas has knocked back literally $ billions in investment over the past two decades solely due to inability to supply sufficient power. (Much of that went overseas by the way).

The main difference with what KUTh are doing compared to the others (as far as I'm aware) is they are looking for naturally fractured rock instead of having to fracture it themselves. Other than that it's much the same as the others.

I do not hold this stock.


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2008)

Just a thread starter here after I noticed an ann out this morning.

They are a geothermal energy company with their main project in Tassie.

Just announced an expansion into NZ and South Pacific.

Sounds interesting for longer term prospects along with the rest of the sustainable energy crowd.



> 29 May 2008
> 
> KUTh Energy announces diversification and expansion strategy
> 
> ...




No idea of market cap, management etc etc....

Chart looks like it's flying under the radar.


----------



## Sean K (29 May 2008)

LOL. Perhaps not a thread starter. I did a search Joe!!

Is this the best hot rocks outfit in the market at the moment? Or, just another punter trying to capitalise on the global warming furfy?


----------



## StevieVW (16 October 2009)

Draging this one back up again, 

Are KUTh going to be generating power to sell to the grid or are solely involved with exploration? Would be good if they had plans to build a plant!


----------



## System (24 January 2014)

On January 23rd, 2014, KUTh Energy Limited (KEN) was removed from the ASX's official list following completion of the compulsory acquisition process by Geodynamics Limited (GDY).


----------

